# Carrier ac capacitor



## saturn711 (Dec 11, 2021)

I have a carrier outside ac unit model #24apa736a0030010, serial #0411e05186. Looking to buy a spare capacitor. Not sure if model p291-4554rs is the correct one. Any help and info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Best way to find out is open the unit and have a look at the capacitor. A technician can fix you up in a few minutes.


----------

